# facebook



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

at around 18:00 local Facebook worldwide went off line for a period of 30 mins

what dose this mean to you?? 

your news wire is going to be covered in this instead of the important stuff


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

nothing. I rarely use it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my point was about how its going to flood every news line, from tin foil hat to mainstream like the missing plane


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Means nothing too me, as far as I know I was not effected. watched the national news this morning and saw a brief mention of it no big deal.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Personally I have never used facebook and never will, I think the world would be better off if it went down for good. Maybe people would use that free time to get back to living life instead of living on their cell phones doing status updates.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> Personally I have never used facebook and never will, I think the world would be better off if it went down for good. Maybe people would use that free time to get back to living life instead of living on their cell phones doing status updates.


So true innkeeper. Just this morning I was thinking about closing down my facebook account. Don't need too hear about your dog. problems in your love life, your opinion of the Sunday morning sermon.
I Started on facebook 6 years ago when I went into Moffett cancer research center in Tampa for a stem cell/ bone marrow transplant because my scattered family and friends wanted to keep up with how things were going and what the proses was. when I got out and came home I did close it down but my oldest son out in Oregon ask me to keep it in order to stay in touch.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my Facebook account acts as a early warning system, if western society collapses, Facebook will be the first to go, followed by internet 

so between blending in (not like there is a lot on it outside my twisted sense of humor) and early warning its about all its good for, but I didn't notice it was crashed until I looked at it after dinner and got post after post of "the great Facebook crash if 2014" 

so unfortunately my primary use of it was missed and it didn't raise a alarm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What would it have meant to me?
It would have meant my wife would have wanted to talk to me more... lol.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The network will be down for a thirty minute nsa upgrade. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess I missed it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess the nsa is going to find out what one of my sil's has been posting.what a dumbass!.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

i enjoy facebook, everything from different liberal pages, conservative pages, libertarian pages to body building, military, veteran (dysfunctional veterans is one of my favorite), to the typical "hey, watch my cat attack the mop and spin around for 5 minutes" type of pages. my wife even has her own page detailing her weight loss journey. how she lost weight to what she currently does, food, exercise, motivation and giving support to other people looking to lose weight. 

side note: too many people on facebook have no idea what OPSEC is and i honestly don't think facebook would go down that soon if SHTF. depending on the source of the fecal matter hitting the rotating air circulating mechanical device, facebook would serve as either a source to gather information or a source to receive information (depending on the circumstance, and "who" is putting out and receiving said information)


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

i missed it...........


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> i enjoy facebook, everything from different liberal pages, conservative pages, libertarian pages to body building, military, veteran (dysfunctional veterans is one of my favorite), to the typical "hey, watch my cat attack the mop and spin around for 5 minutes" type of pages. my wife even has her own page detailing her weight loss journey. how she lost weight to what she currently does, food, exercise, motivation and giving support to other people looking to lose weight.
> 
> side note: too many people on facebook have no idea what OPSEC is and i honestly don't think facebook would go down that soon if SHTF. depending on the source of the fecal matter hitting the rotating air circulating mechanical device, facebook would serve as either a source to gather information or a source to receive information (depending on the circumstance, and "who" is putting out and receiving said information)


cough Egypt  (to cut of mass communication during a civil unrest)

but there is a ptst page (on the topic) that is worth "support"

military minds inc (just search it) its a good cause, and very entertaining 

and agree Facebook is full of idiots, wanna see how bad the world really is??? "can this girl get 1000000 likes for cancer" who the **** likes cancer....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What did it mean to me?
Not a dam thing.
Facebook could shut down forever and I would not spend 1 minute caring.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't have Facebook, so it means nothing to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never used it never will


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I like my facebook, it allows me to see people in my life "when i want to", example, friends from Arkansas, old High school buddies, and I dont want to see what they are doing, I just dont look. I have family spread out from Michigan to Pheonix, So it keeps us "updated on important stuff", and I use it as a relief, being stuck in the "city life", I can talk, visit, watch some of my "******* friends" go mudding, skin deer with a golf ball?, anything. And, if I dont wanna see or hear them, i can just not log in.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey Deebo are your relatives in Michigan Yoopers or trolls? And if they are trolls are they flatlanders or from the north area?

Just curious mind you lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never used it, never plan to either. For most young immature people who use it, facebook is the devil.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, considering that the "news news" is simply hype with an extreme left slant, and FaceBook is for guys who like to court pretend friends, it looks like today is going to be a good day.

This is almost as good as Spammer Sux breaking his keyboard and being off-line all day.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Do not use Facebook.


----------

